# Comment récupérer un blog effacé ?



## The End Has No (30 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai effacé mon skyblog par erreur en voulant effacer un ancien mais par habitude j'ai tapé le nom du nouveau et je l'ai donc effacé.
Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen pour le réactiver ? 
J'ai entendu dire que ce qui était sur Internet n'était jamais complètement perdu, il reste toujours une trace...
Est-ce que c'est possible de récuperer mon blog ? Parce que je voulais vraiment le garder  

Merci​


----------



## obi wan (30 Avril 2008)

The End Has No a dit:


> J'ai effacé mon skyblog par erreur​



Mmmmh oO
Vu ton orthographe, permets-moi de douter du fait que tu aies réellement un skyblog 
Y'a même pas de faute dans tes phrases... :rateau: 

Désolé de pas faire avancer le schmillblick, mais tant qu'à refaire un blog, autant en faire un vrai... (parce que malheureusement à part éventuellement quelques pages en cache dans google si tu étais référencé et trouvable, ça va pas être facile de récupérer le contenu de ton skaïeblaugue disparu (paix à son âme) ).


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Avril 2008)

Je plussois obi wan (surtout pour le doute rapport au zéro fautes et au skyblaugue), tu ne pourra de toutes façon pas tout récupéré à moins que quelqu'un ai les archives complètes de ton flux rss (m'enfin je pense pas que cette feature des skyblog soit très utilisée...) et que le flux rss soit complet (ça j'en sais rien).

Donc je te propse de faire un tour sur over-blog.com, blogger.com, wordpress.com, zeblog.fr, ou une autre plateforme de blogging digne de ce nom


----------



## zepatente (30 Avril 2008)

Contact les webmestres de Skyblog , ils pourront t'indiquer la marche à suivre

@+


----------



## grumff (30 Avril 2008)

J'ai également abandonné le langage SMS il y a un moment, donc je ne connais pas spécialement les skyblog, trouve une hotline à contacter pour savoir s'ils font des sauvegardes (et ils ont font certainement) mais surtout si c'est possible de les récupérer, ce qui est déjà moins évident pour un service gratuit.
Sinon regarde sur des sites type http://www.archive.org/index.php qui enregistrent TOUT le web régulièrement. Ceci dit les sites peu visités sont pas souvent enregistrés, et encore moins souvent pour les images, mais tu peux tenter ta chance. Au pire tu peux chercher plein de sites que tu connais, tu passeras un bon moment en regardant à quoi ils ressemblaient il y a 10 ans.

Enfin de façon plus générale, c'est toujours plus prudent de garder une copie en local de ce genre de choses.


----------



## The End Has No (30 Avril 2008)

Merci beaucoup ! Je vais essayer tout ça... 
 En plus vous êtes rapides à répondre c'est chouette ^^

Oui je deteste écrire en langage texto, ça m'arrive des fois sans le faire exprès à cause du portable, mais là on est bien obligé ^^

En tout cas merci j'vous tiens au courant ​


----------



## The End Has No (30 Avril 2008)

Maintenant, vous avez la possibilté de supprimer vous-même votre blog sur notre plate-forme. Attention: une fois supprimé, votre blog ne peut être restauré.​ 
J'ai trouvé ce genre de chose sur des sites comme over-blog.com, blogger.com etc...
Donc de ce coté là je crois qu'il n'y a rien a faire.

Je suis allée http://www.archive.org/index.php mais malheureusement en tapant le nom de mon blog ils n'ont rien trouvé, et sur google non plus, je tombe sur des blogs d'amis dans lesquels j'étais en favoris ou en "ami" ça fait le même effet d'aller sur leur lien que d'aller directement sur mon blog => "ce blog n'existe plus"...

Et bien sûr je n'avais fait aucune sauvegardes sur mon PC, je ne croyais pas le supprimer aussi bêtement.

Il ne me reste plus qu'un seul espoir, c'est la réponse des webmasters de skyblog. Mais je crois que je peux dire adieu à mon très chèr blog...

Merci pour votre aide​


----------



## grumff (1 Mai 2008)

Sur google si tu trouves ton blog tu as un lien pour consulter la page mise en cache. Tu peux essayer par là, tu pourras peut-être récupérer des choses. Mais à faire rapidement avant que leur robot ne repasse sur ton site pour mettre à jour le contenu...


----------



## jl.grocq@club-internet.fr (7 Février 2009)

bonjour a tous Voila mon mari est décédé il y a8 mois ma fille(18ans) avait fait de supers articles sur lui Aujourd hui tous ont était effacé Pouvez vous svp me dire comment faire pour les recuperer et savoir qui a fait ça Merci


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2009)

jl
 je ne cite pas ton pseudo actuel volontairement tu vas vite comprendre

un conseil
laisser des adresses  email ou pseudo en forme d'adresse est à eviter
Porte ouverte pour etre bombardé de spams ( pourriels)
car des robots lisent les pages web  dans un but:  récolter les adresses pour étoffer le carnet de spammeurs , afin d'envoyer des pourriels à une adresse qu'ils savent valide

contacter les administrateurs du forum  via le lien "contact" en bas à gauche de la page
--
le blog
tu as divers cas
1- le blog a été modifié parce que un des rédacteurs autorisés l'a souhaité
2- même chose mais via un rédacteur "cambrioleur" ( assez rare mais ca arrive) 
3- l' hébergeur a effacé 
( par exemple fin d'abonnement au service, couic y a plus)
4- incident technique


il était où ce blog?
( pas d'adresse precise , juste dire ce que c'était et chez qui)

intégré à un site perso genre free?
un service 100% blog ( genre blogger  hautefort etc)?

par ailleurs la majorité des blogueurs garde une archive sur leur machine
( par précaution ou  préparer des modifications futures etc)


----------



## Lapin Masqué (8 Février 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Sur google si tu trouves ton blog tu as un lien pour consulter la page mise en cache. Tu peux essayer par là, tu pourras peut-être récupérer des choses. Mais à faire rapidement avant que leur robot ne repasse sur ton site pour mettre à jour le contenu...



Pour appuyer la dessus, une recherche google avec :


```
cache:http://tonblog.skyblog.com/
```

Ca pourrait donner quelque chose.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Skyblog est un des services plus "sales" car ce service n'est pas très sérieux que j'ai testé il y a quelques années. Donc je vous déconseille d'utiliser ce service.

Tu peux faire les tours des bons services : over-blog.com, blogger.com, .... encore mieux : http://fr.wordpress.com/


----------

